# Table Saw Extension Router Table



## alamogunr (Jul 18, 2008)

Mostly just lurk here but have a question that probably can only be answered here. 

Does anyone here have any experience with the Bench Dog cast iron router table that mounts as a saw table extension? I am considering this approach due to lack of space in my shop.

Pro's/Con's?

John
W.TN


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I have no experience with that specific product, but I like BenchDog products in general. 

The real issue to think about when adding a router table to a table saw is what happens when you've made a series of fine adjustments on the router, and then need to cut a piece of wood? :blink:


----------



## ChitHappens (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm mostly with Ralph on this .... provided the space is there. I pulled mine out of the wing and made a fairly large table. I am really mixed on if I did the right thing as space is TIGHT here. If room was not a factor I'd always say free standing. It's not for a lot of us:sad:


----------



## gemnw (Aug 1, 2010)

Shows the importance of planing out your cuts in advance. Its no differnt than pulling your dado head or moulder off, and putting your saw blade back on. Then you find out you missed one cut. Done that!


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

I have one that I put on Jet cabinet saw. The unit is heavy and high quality. I use a tracksaw to break down sheets now so doing wide boards isn't a problem for me.

I would purchase one again, but it is pricey.


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

I have one on my Delta Unisaw and it works very well. It is paired with the Benchdog Prolift and a Porter Cable 7518 router. It is particularly useful for long pieces as the outfeed table on the saw works as an outfeed table for the router table. I have not had problems interfering with the saw. It is easy to remove the fence and lower the router bit below the surface for using the saw.


----------



## alamogunr (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. It seems that those that have the table have mounted it to a cabinet saw. Mine is similar to a contractor's saw except it has different raise and tilt mechanism. It is all cast iron similar to a cabinet saw. The nameplate on the front says Delta Model 10 Tilting Arbor Saw. I've seen references to a Model 10 that looks like most other contractor's saws. Since my saw is not as heavy as a cabinet saw, I may build a table that I can use on top of my workbench. If that becomes too confining, I'll look at this table again.

Thanks again, 
John


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I've been going back and forth on this topic. I don't have a lot of room, so adding a router to my table saw extension is desireable; however, I have had to make a cut or 2 while the router was set up but they've never been large pieces.

I've been thinking about it more and I'm wondering if I did have a router in my TS extension and had to cut a large piece, would it be possible to pull the router without losing the setup. If the router is mounted on a plate that can be pulled out and the router fence is attached to the backside of the TS fence, it seems I could clamp a block to the the guide bar (on either end) to set the location of the fence and pull the router plate, use the TS, then put everything back without losing the setup. Seems like a small hassle but I'm sure there are many opinions.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

John
I have my router mounted in my table saw extension and I don't recall ever having any setup conflics. As Robert suggested I have my router mounted on a plate and just remove it. Most of the bits I use are beariing guided so I don't have an issue with alignment. When cutting dados and grooves I either use a dado blade in the saw or use a hand held router with a guide. I don't like cutting dados on the router table. The only complaint I have about the extension table is the height I am tall and it can be hard on the back.
Wayne


----------

